
Is Java obsolete? - nreece
http://californickation.blogspot.com/2009/01/is-java-obsolete.html
======
akronim
I think he's confusing obsolete with mature. Java is far from the hot new
thing, but it you want to do large scale stuff then you know it can do the
job. And there is plenty of innovation happening in frameworks like Spring
rather than the core language. It's once massive share of the job market is
definitely dropping, but the jobs that remain are also some of the highest
paid.

------
gaius
I would be very surprised if Java didn't endure as long as COBOL. Certainly
Java people are going to be able to find jobs easily for at least the next
decade.

I was thinking the other day, sometime next year I'm going to be able to
legitimately claim _15 years_ professional Java experience. Damn, I'm old.

------
kwamenum86
A language is not obsolete until not enough people know it anymore and
companies are forced to convert their code to the "hot new thing" or some
mature-but-not-yet-obsolete language.

------
mickt
Maybe obsolete isn't the word, but the language is showing it's age and
heritage. I've worked with Java almost since it's inception and since I've
started looking at Ruby and RoR, Java just seems cumbersome to work with and
it takes so much code to get anything done!

------
jamesbritt
Java the Platform (VMm libs, etc) plus JRuby or Clojure or whatever your
preferred JVM language = the coolness.

------
noodle
obsolete? no, and it will probably take a serious hardware revolution before
it happens. cobol is not obsolete. cobol would become obsolete before java.

